# Griffin Survivor iPad Case - Part 2



## soggybottomboy (Jan 18, 2013)

This is a follow up video from a video on the Griffin Survivor iPad case. I have had this case for over 6 months now so I thought you might be interested to see how it is holding up over this period. Watch and enjoy.

Amazon.com product link


----------



## ccbiggz (Jan 19, 2013)

I have the same case for mine and I've been pleased. I don't like the flaps like he mentioned or the "stand" that comes with it, but I don't knock it too bad for those things because it protects my iPad so well.


----------

